# San Francisco/Peninsula area?



## jmck75 (Sep 11, 2014)

I didn't see a thread here. Any groups/meetings/gatherings in the area?


----------



## sfbayarea22 (Sep 23, 2014)

let me know if you find any
thanks


----------



## Hiddencomedian (May 27, 2013)

I'm in the area


----------



## Dreamingdreams (Mar 18, 2014)

yes, SF!


----------



## sptfire1 (Nov 10, 2014)

*Looking for Support group in South Bay too.*

Willing to drive to the peninsula.


----------



## dopamineimeandope (Dec 6, 2013)

late post, but SF as well! How do we go about setting something up?


----------



## cheburashka298 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm in the East Bay! I don't have a car but can BART to wherever. I can also get a ride to San Mateo on some days of the week.


----------



## dopamineimeandope (Dec 6, 2013)

cheburashka298 said:


> I'm in the East Bay! I don't have a car but can BART to wherever. I can also get a ride to San Mateo on some days of the week.


Heyyy East Bay as well! I'm usually around Berkeley or Fremont, but I BART around as well. I am really interested in meeting some people who are going through the same thing I am, so it'd be great to meet you and other SAS'ers around the bay


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I have seen the pictures and it seems like a spectacular view there!


----------



## cheburashka298 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Heyyy East Bay as well! I'm usually around Berkeley or Fremont, but I BART around as well. I am really interested in meeting some people who are going through the same thing I am, so it'd be great to meet you and other SAS'ers around the bay


Cool! I don't know my way around this area all that well even though I've lived here for 2 or 3 years, haha. One place I'd like to visit in Berkeley is the Tibetan Buddhist center, but getting there on public transit seems like a hassle. I get kinda freaked out whenever I try to go new places in the Bay Area because it's so crowded and traffic is insane at all times of day! Even if I'm not driving just being a passenger in a car on the freeway is frightening to me. :O


----------



## Skysie (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm in SF and down to meetup! Message me if you're interested


----------



## gilberto (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm down for meeting up around the SF area.


----------

